# PubMed- Pouchitis: what every gastroenterologist needs to know.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Pouchitis: what every gastroenterologist needs to know.*

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2013 Dec;11(12):1538-49

Authors: Shen B

Abstract
Pouchitis is the most common complication among patients with ulcerative colitis who have undergone restorative proctocolectomy with ileal pouch-anal anastomosis. Pouchitis is actually a spectrum of diseases that vary in etiology, pathogenesis, phenotype, and clinical course. Although initial acute episodes typically respond to antibiotic therapy, patients can become dependent on antibiotics or develop refractory disease. Many factors contribute to the course of refractory pouchitis, such as the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, infection with Clostridium difficile, pouch ischemia, or concurrent immune-mediated disorders. Identification of these secondary factors can help direct therapy.

PMID: 23602818 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

